# Insurance policy up for renewel query



## robbie00 (16 Nov 2012)

hi,

I have went over my insurance renewel quote and see it specifies this year that my alarm must be serviced etc. My alarm works but i do not get it serviced as it hasnt given any false alerts or had any problems with my sensors.

I am just wondering should I get them to remove this from the renewal quote as if I am unlucky enough to get broken into they might refuse to payout on the claim.

Anyone know if they actually look for copies of the service on the alarm?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Dermot (16 Nov 2012)

My own simple view is that if you are happy and satisfied that you alarm is working get quotes from companies/brokers who will not be looking for a serviced alarm that is working. Try chrome/123/aon insurance/AA ins/allianz and many others. No connection with any of the aforementioned. I would bet that you will get a cheaper quote than what your renewal shows. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Billo (16 Nov 2012)

I never disclose that I have a alarm when looking for house insurance.
 I reckon that the saving by having an alarm is offset by the danger of the insurance company not paying out because they may say that something was wrong with the alarm system in the first place.


----------



## lucozade (16 Nov 2012)

I agree with Billo there.


----------



## robbie00 (19 Nov 2012)

Cheers I will let you know how I get on. Reading the fine print in Alarm on the policy my alarm is working and is IS199 standard so this is fine.

I just dont see why it needs to be maintained as its working without any issues all sensors are working as I had an issue a few years ago were I needed to get one replaced and I did. Never had an issue since.

I suppose I will just go with the advice of getting quotes from companies that just state a working alarm and go with them.


----------



## wbbs (19 Nov 2012)

Definitely, I never avail of alarm discount, too risky, realistically even without the servicing issue you are running in, does everyone put them on if popping to the shop for 5 minutes?

My recent insurance renewal on which I had specified jewellery  now wants the jewellery 'serviced' every two years!


----------

